# Bearded dragon urgent help needed



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys and girls, aquired a bearded dragon today from a friend of a friend who could no longer look after it 
Its a young one, she only bought it a week ago. The people she was offering it to i believe would not have the money or mental capablity to properly look after him so i took him home.

I have a few questions on the setup as im positive what i have been told elsewhere is incorrect and i want to sort any issues by tomorow.

Ok ill start with the terrarium, its an exo terra 60 x 45 x 18. On top of this is a exo terra florescent canopy. It has spaces for 3 bulbs but only 2 are fitted, a 13w 10.0uvb at the small end and a 13w 2.0uvb at the larger section.
Is that correct setuo and should a third 13w 2.0 be fitted to the larger space on hood?

Heres the bit im puzzled by, there is no basking light in tank but a heatmat under one side where the 10.0 bulb is.
I always thought a bearded dragon needed heat from above so i went to local petshop today who advised me the mat was ok but after reading a bit i can see thats not the case. Ill get a basking lamp first thing in morning so should i remove the heat mat? 
Should the basking lamp go close to the 10.0uvb section of tank?

A bit of help and guidance would be gratefully received, i wish i had more time to prepare but wanted to make sure this little guy went to a decent home.

Thanks

Callum


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

get rid of th heatpad asap the dragon can end up burning him/herself on it. You need to get a 100w basking lamp in asap and the uv tube should be the whole length of the tank.


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! Ill remove heat mat right away and get basking lamp first thing in morning.
If i add another 2.0uvb bulb to tank that will it be full length. Is it correct having bulbs like this?
---2.0------------------------2.0-------10.0--------

And the 100w basking lamp will go in the 10.0 section, correct?


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, so I ditched the compact hood and went for a 10.0 reptisun tube. Purchased a 75w and 100w basking lamp, currently using the 75 which gives me 105 to 110 at basking spot.
One thing I've noticed is that I rarely ever see it in cold end of tank, it usually moves between areas of the warm section or Lays down under a branch with mouth open. Is that normal?
Cold end 80-85f. Warm end 90-95f and basking is 105-110f

Thanks


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Callum84 said:


> Ok, so I ditched the compact hood and went for a 10.0 reptisun tube. Purchased a 75w and 100w basking lamp, currently using the 75 which gives me 105 to 110 at basking spot.
> One thing I've noticed is that I rarely ever see it in cold end of tank, it usually moves between areas of the warm section or Lays down under a branch with mouth open. Is that normal?
> Cold end 80-85f. Warm end 90-95f and basking is 105-110f
> 
> Thanks


That is fine it just means that the beardie is circulating heat a bit like air conditioning for them. I would not worry that he/she is staying in the hot to warm area it really just goes to show that your temps are spot on. Mine only ever venture down the cold end when it is an exceptionally hot day outside as I have 3 vivs, 1 baby beardie unit 6 snakes heat mats on all in the same room.

Liz


----------



## Bizzleboy (Apr 23, 2011)

Callum84 said:


> Ok, so I ditched the compact hood and went for a 10.0 reptisun tube. Purchased a 75w and 100w basking lamp, currently using the 75 which gives me 105 to 110 at basking spot.
> One thing I've noticed is that I rarely ever see it in cold end of tank, it usually moves between areas of the warm section or Lays down under a branch with mouth open. Is that normal?
> Cold end 80-85f. Warm end 90-95f and basking is 105-110f
> 
> Thanks


They open their mouth to regulate their body temperature, this means your dragon is at optimum temperature. If he is doing it all the time, it could be a respiratory problem.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Bizzleboy said:


> They open their mouth to regulate their body temperature, this means your dragon is at optimum temperature. *If he is doing it all the time, it could be a respiratory problem*.


Not necessarily this time of year they tend to do that more often. With respiratory problems you will also notice other things such as shallow or sharp intake breathing you will very often hear a rattle when they breath although reptiles are very good at hiding illness respiratory problems are probably one of the easiest to see. 

Liz


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thankyou for the reply liz, that's put my mind at rest.


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's only happens when basking or in warm area, so I guess that rules out respiratory problems.
Other than that everything is great.


----------



## Bizzleboy (Apr 23, 2011)

Callum84 said:


> Thankyou for the reply liz, that's put my mind at rest.


Sorry! Didn't mean to worry you, just thought i'd make you aware of all the possibilities! Glad all is OK now though : victory:


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't worry about it mate, i would rather know these things so I can spot them if needed but hopefully will never have to.
I'm new to all this and just trying to learn as much as possible, would hate for the little guy to suffer for a mistake I've made.
All is going great though and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Bizzleboy (Apr 23, 2011)

Callum84 said:


> Don't worry about it mate, i would rather know these things so I can spot them if needed but hopefully will never have to.
> I'm new to all this and just trying to learn as much as possible, would hate for the little guy to suffer for a mistake I've made.
> All is going great though and loving every minute of it.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

i dont know why no-one's mentioned but a glass exo-terra viv is not suitable for a beardie. he's going to need a 4ftx2ftx2ft viv at some point


----------

